# [OFFICIAL] MMA Awards 2008 - Fight of the Year



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

*2008 Fight of the Year*


*
Miguel Torres vs. Yoshihiro Maeda*

[DM]x7u6cn[/dm]


*
Eddie Alvarez vs. Joachim Hansen*

[dm]x5ehzq[/dm]


*Georges St. Pierre vs. Jon Fitch*

*Watch Here*

*Urijah Faber vs. Jens Pulver*
*
Watch Here*
*
Frank Shamrock vs. Cung Le*





Sorry for terrible video​


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Joachim vs Eddie all the way imo.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Hansen vs Alverez was so worth stayin up til 3 in the morning for.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Mishima vs Imanari 2 was the best fight of 2008.

Ugh, Faber vs Pulver? GSP vs Fitch? You disappoint me, plazzman.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

GSP vs Fitch, I went by enjoyment and I liked more than anything just about evah.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Plazz,

for Torres/Maeda you have Torres/Bebe


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Even though plazz has the wrong video up for it Maeda/Torres is FOTY.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Damone said:


> Mishima vs Imanari 2 was the best fight of 2008.
> 
> Ugh, Faber vs Pulver? GSP vs Fitch? You disappoint me, plazzman.


Technically I didnt vote, but if I did, I would have probably either went with Aoki/Uno, Ishida/Uno, Jung/Ishida or Tokoro/Nakamura

But yeah, how many people have even seen that?


MLS said:


> Plazz,
> 
> for Torres/Maeda you have Torres/Bebe


Shit, well I couldn't find another video, so I ripped this from the fighters section. Feel free to find a better one.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I could only find Torres/Maeda starting from halfway through the second round. 

I put it in the original post.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Damone said:


> Mishima vs Imanari 2 was the best fight of 2008.
> 
> Ugh, Faber vs Pulver? GSP vs Fitch? You disappoint me, plazzman.


I can see maybe the third round being candidate for like round of the year or something, since it was pretty crazy when they were tied up and Imanari is kicking him in the face, then holding out on the heel hook as the fight ended.

Not sure about the whole fight though. Round 1 and 2 didnt really seem all that special to me.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Alvarez/Hansen was just an awesome fight from start to finish, it just never seemed to slow down and was the Birth of new star.

I thought the Alvarez/Kawajiri fight would of got a mention.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Maeda / Torres out of those for sure.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I voted Alvarez VS Hansen. But damn Torres VS Maeda was a good skrap.

Alvarez VS Kawajiri was a hell of a fight as well.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Technically I didnt vote, but if I did, I would have probably either went with Aoki/Uno, Ishida/Uno, Jung/Ishida or Tokoro/Nakamura
> 
> But yeah, how many people have even seen that?


Sadly, not enough, since it was in DEEP. I would've also included Sato vs Tamura and Tokoro vs Uyenoyama. But, then again, that's me.

I thought Imanari vs Mishima was an interesting, tactical ground battle, with some wonky kicks and swank takedowns thrown in. Just different than the others listed. I loved it. Then again, it's Mishima coming back and winning.

Also, Mishima gets Imanari in a leg-lock!


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

I went with Shamrock Vs Le...Alvarez Vs Hansen is goin to win easily and Shamrcok Vs Le deserves some love...had me on the edge of the seat screaming at the TV.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Torres. I love watching that dude fight.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Dude how does GSP vs Fitch have so more votes than Torres/Maeda and Shamrock/Le? GSP just mugged him for 5 rounds, wasn't really that exciting.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Maeda Torres was the best.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

All of them were great fights but I had to show Shamrock vs Le some love.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

ThaFranchise said:


> Dude how does GSP vs Fitch have so more votes than Torres/Maeda and Shamrock/Le? GSP just mugged him for 5 rounds, wasn't really that exciting.


Because people cling to GSP's nuts like they will save the world or something.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Torres vs Maeda


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

MJB23 said:


> Because people cling to GSP's nuts like they will save the world or something.


I gladly cling to GSP's nuts and they WILL save the world. 

But I also recognize there were many fights better than GSP/Fitch and of these I voted for Torres/Maeda for sure. But dang Cerrone/McCullough was fun too.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

One sided beat downs should never be fight of the year. Both Jens vs Faber and GSP vs Fitch were this. I give props to Fitch and Jens for being able to with stand that much punishment(Fitch especially) for so long but thats really all they did. 

Fun fights to watch but not competitive in the least.


----------



## ryano1985 (Jun 17, 2008)

Hansen vs Alverez


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I re-watched GSP vs Fitch today, and wow, that fight gets old by the third round.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Torres Vs Maeda was a great fight, as were all but had to go with that.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Nog vs Sylvia was an awesome fight. Epic performance from Nogueira, who is really the best guy to root for in MMA.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Torres/Maeda I mean Dueling F***ing toeholds people!!


----------

